

The Subprime Crisis of Student Debt - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/29/your-money/student-loans/29money.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
hga
It is beyond parody that you have to get to the 3rd from the last paragraph to
find out that this professional victim got an "interdisciplinary degree in
religious and women’s studies" (the latter grants her the status of a
professional, I'd say).

In the subprime mess the biggest problem was the debtors and the creditors,
etc., i.e. the financing system, not the collateral although the latter of
course got slagged due to the credit driven demand bubble.

I don't think anyone getting degrees like her's can reasonably claim ignorance
of there being a gross supply and demand mismatch for them.

~~~
pwhelan
I agree. I find it disturbing that colleges do not at least mention to
students that they should think about their earning power after school.

I don't know how much sympathy I can have though for people who should just
plain no better. No one cares more about your money than you do unless you are
rich.

